# Sensas Kopfruten



## DerStipper (9. November 2004)

Ich will hiermit Sensas loben durfte mal mit einer Rute der "8"er Serie fischen und muss sagen die sind auf 14m noch super leicht und man kann präzise Fischen#6 

Ebenso kann man die 4er Serie loben die nicht ganz so präzise zu Fischen sind aber im Preisleistungsverhältniss mindestens genauso gut sind.:q 

Auch die Rute Willebroek ist sehr präzise zu befischen. Trotzdem hat diese mit 790€ auf 1150 im Pack mit 2 Kits, einem Power Kit, 3 Spitzen, einem einfachem Matchfutteral und 4 Schutzröhren ein ausgezeichnetes Preisleistungs verhältniss#6 die Rute glänzt durch ein niedriges Gewicht und ist nur zu empfehlen.

Ihr könnt ja auch gerne mal sagen was ihr von den Ruten von Sensas haltet:q


----------



## langerLulatsch (17. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

Hallo,

konnte nirgends etwas gescheites zu dieser Willebroeck-Rute finden! Lediglich ein Hinweis auf den 2001 (!!!) Katalog, ist das teil schon so alt?
Entspricht die einer der Ruten aus den bekannten Serien??

Gruß Uwe

PS: Woher der Lob auf Sensas bei dem Avatar?!*g*


----------



## DerStipper (17. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

naja Browning ist unbestriten von der Qualität am besten aber ich zahle nich für ne Rute ca. 5000€ was die CC910 Club France kostet 

diese Willebroek ist eine neue Auflage die verbessert wurde 
sie entspricht keiner der "bekannten" Serien doch ist genauso gut zu fischen wie die 4er Serie ich vermute stark das das die gleichen Ruten sind wobei diese Willebroke sogar noch etwas leichter ist als die billigste 4er von 2004 :q


----------



## langerLulatsch (17. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

Naja, auch bei Sensas kann man richtig Geld loswerden!
Und in der Preisklasse wie dei Willebroek ist bei denen auch locker was zu finden!
Wo kann ich denn nun Infos zu der Willebroek finden??


----------



## DerStipper (17. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

im 2004er Katalog aber im aber ich schreibs dir Hierher 
Ideale Allroundrute für alle Arten des Stippens, bei denen es auch auf PRÄZISION ankommt. Die Rute ist erhältlich in 10m - 11,50m und 13m.
LEICHT UND KOMFORTABEL ist dieses Modell auch als Pack erhältlich.

Länge m  Zahl der  Transp.      Handt.          Gewicht(gr) Ref.     Empf.Verk.
             Teile       länge(cm)   Durchmesser                              
10,00*    7            171             40mm          500           99760   440€
11,50*    8            173             43,5mm        710          99770    540€
13,00*    9            176             44,5mm        920          99780    640€
*mit Mini Extension

Packname    Ref.    Empf. Verk.preis
1150 Kit (4)  99783    790€
1150 Kit (5)  99784    900€
1300 Kit (4)  99781    870€
1300 Kit (5)  99782    980€
was in nem Pack drinne is steht im ersten Post
aber ich nicht weiß was die (4)&(5) dahinter bedeuten


----------



## langerLulatsch (18. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

Du schreibst ja, dass du die schon gefischt hast. Wie sieht es denn mit der Downforce aus? Nur weil die Rute leicht ist, muß sie sich ja noch lange nicht gut halten lassen.
Bin seit kurzem Besitzer ner Lethal Weapon II von Browning, die wiegt etliches mehr, liegt aber absolut super in der Hand. Und preislich kann die da mehr als mithalten!
Aber zunächst erstmal vielen Dank für die Infos!!! War ich wohl zu blind, um sie im Katalog zu entdecken...


----------



## DerStipper (18. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

also die Läst sich jetzt ohne Witz ermüdungsfrei fischen ich kann mir 3h mit der Rute bei mittlerem Wind sehr gut Vorstellen 
Die ist sehr steif aber dennoch habe ich selber gesehen wie mein Kumpel mit der Rute nen 2kg Karpfen gebändigt hat(Wildkarpfen[Nudelholz]) und das mit der normalen Spitze ohne Gummizug die Spitze federt einiges ab aber bei ner richtig fettenBarbe muss wohl nen Gummizug drinne sein.


----------



## Brassenwilli (19. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

@langerLulatsch
hättest mich wegen der SENSAS-Ruten ja auch fragen können.
Ich hätte Dir dann gleich einen Katalog mit ins Paket gelegt.
Dann bin ich ja froh das Du mit der BROWNING Lethal Weapon II zufrieden bist.

@DerStipper
wieso muß es den die CC910 Club France sein?? 
Die CC910 Club France gibt es ja leider nicht mehr und auf dem Gebrauchtrutensektor ist sie auch nur schwer zu bekommen aber es gibt doch auch andere qualitativ gute Alternativen aus dem Hause BROWNING.
Für mehr Informationen schick mir einfach eine PN.

Zu den Einträgen in Klammern (4)&(5) in den SENSAS-Katalogen:
Diese Einträge sollten die Anzahl der Teile des Topsets (4-teilig/5-teilig) wiedergeben, es kann aber auch sein, dass es sich dabei um die Anzahl der Positionen des Bundles handelt. Bin mir damit aber nicht ganz sicher da ich momentan keinen Katalog vorliegen habe. 

Ich persönlich würde, Ruten der neuesten Generation, nur noch mit Gummizügen fischen da sie hierfür konzipiert wurden.
Man erkennt das schon daran, dass die Spitzendurchmesser die Montage eines
Interals oder Externals schon ohne kürzen der Spitze zulassen, zumindest ist das bei den SENSAS-Ruten, die ich bisher in der Hand hatte, so.


----------



## langerLulatsch (19. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

@brassenwilli

Hab mir gedacht, wenn das schon hier im thread steht, dann frag ich einfach mal nach! Hat auf keine Fall was persönlich mit dir zu tun!!
Und die Rute ist echt super, macht Spaß damit! Auch auf diesem Wege nochmal vielen Dank für den Tipp!!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## DerStipper (19. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

ist der Brassenwilli verkäufer?
hab ihn auch schon gefragt per PN aber er ist ja im momo nich Online


----------



## langerLulatsch (19. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

Er hat mir den Tipo gegeben mit der Lethal Weapon, nachdem wir mal ins Gespräch kamen, was sich mir so vorstelle und in welcher Preislage!


----------



## DerStipper (20. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

@Brassenwilli
ich hab die CC910 France nur als bsp. genommen weil die eine der teuersten Browningruten ist und ich glaube die längste Rute die jemals gebaut wurde mit 17m und ich glaube es gibt sogar noch ne Extension auf 18m oder 18,5m bin mir da aber nich sicher


----------



## Brassenwilli (21. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

@DerStipper 
die CC910 ist nicht die teuerste Rute aus dem Hause BROWNING, schau Dir einfach einmal die CC995 an die liegt im Bundle (1 x Rute 17,50m + 4 x Kit 2/1 + 4 x Kit 3/1 + Cupping-Kit) bei einer UPE von € 7.000,--
die 13,00m Rute inklusive Miniextension liegt bei einer UPE von € 4.150,--
Die längste Rute von BROWNING ist derzeit die CC990 die könntest Du mit den entsprechenden Verlängerungen auf 19,00 m bringen 
Hier liegt der Bundle-Preis (1 Rute 17,50 m + 4 x Kit 2/1 + 4 x Kit 3/1 + Cupping-Kit ) bei  UPE € 6.300,--
die 13,00m Rute inklusive Miniextension liegt bei einer UPE von € 3.675,--
das Verlängerungsteil auf 19,00 m liegt bei UPE € 369,--

Die neue CC910XL liegt im Bundle (1 x Rute 17,50 m 3 x Kit 3/1) bei € 5.200,-- 
die Rute in 14,30 m inklusive Miniextension liegt bei einer UPE von €3.750,--

Es gibt natürlich auch von anderen Herstellern Ruten in der entsprechenden Preisklasse.
Es sind sicherlich Meisterwerke aber für viele von uns Anglern nicht bezahlbar.
"Gott sei Dank" gibt es bei BROWNING ja auch noch gute Ruten für "Ottonormalverbraucher" die sich mindestens genausogut fischen lassen.

@langerLulatsch
es war nur ein Spass, ich hoffe Du hast das auch so verstanden??


----------



## DerStipper (21. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

naja die Ruten in den längen kann man aber sicherlich nicht gut im Fluss fischen oder?
und vorallem ich noch nicht


----------



## langerLulatsch (21. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

Warum sollte man mit denen nicht im Fluß fischen können?? Wo denn dann sonst?!
Gerade im Fluß kommt es doch auf ne saubere Führung an!Ob es jetzt allerdings zweckmäßig ist, auf solchen Distanzen zu fischen ist glaub ne andere Sache!*g*

Und außerdem warst du derjenige, der von den Ruten hier angefangen hat!*g*


----------



## DerStipper (21. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

ja aber nur um zu sagen das diese Ruten von Sensas günstig sind.
Aber die Ruten auf 19m sind für meist für Stehendegewässer.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56745&item=7115768857&rd=1

sagt mal was haltet ihr von der:q


----------



## langerLulatsch (22. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

Also ich denke, rein logisch betrachtet, dass diese Ruten nicht unbedingt fürs Stillwasser vorgesehen sind! Schließlich sind es ausgereifte Wettkampruten, und welcher Wettkamp findet im Stillwasser statt?!
Frage mich nur insgeheim, wer sich ne 17,5m oder 19m zulegt, wenn nach internationalen Reglement (FIPS) die Rutenlänge auf 13m begrenzt wurde?!
Das Ding bei E-Bay sieht schon verlockend aus! Wobei ich aber davon ausgehe, dass der Preis noch erheblich steigen wird. Na ja, und gebraucht ist sie halt auch, da kauft man die Katze im Sack! Ohne das Ding gesehen zu haben würde ich jedenfalls keine gebrauchte kaufen! Auch wenn sie wenig gefischt wurde, kann sie doch schon nen Schlag weghaben! Mir selbts schon passiert, dass beim ersten Fischen mit ner neuen Rute das Ding auf die Steinpackung knallt und beim ersten besseren Fisch....*knacks*

Ach ja: Wollte dich ekinesfalls persönlich angreifen, hoffe, du hast das nicht so gedeutet!!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## DerStipper (22. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

ne hab das nicht so gedeutet

und nein ca. 99% der Profi Wettkämpfe finden im Stillwasser z.B. ner Regaterstrecke von Olympia oder so statt und das ist Stillwasser oder an nem See nur in seltenen Fällen im Fließ und wenn am Fließwasser dann ist das ein sehr langsam Fließendeswasser


----------



## Brassenwilli (25. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

@DerStipper
Die Veranstaltungen finden sicherlich sehr oft in stehenden bzw. langsam fliessenden Gewässern statt aber es gibt auch immer wieder Veranstaltungen in stark fliessenden Gewässern besenders hier in Deutschland.
Schau Dir einmal die Strecke des DAV-Anglertreff vom vergangenen Jahr an wo mit Lolly-Posen bis 80g Tragkraft gefischt wurde.

@langer Lulatsch 
es gibt in Deutschland auch Veranstaltungen wo zwar nach Chips gefischt aber auf die Einhaltung der Rutenlänge verzichtet wird.


----------



## langerLulatsch (25. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

@Brassenwilli
Hihi, ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was ich alles nicht weiß. Erschreckend!!


----------



## DerStipper (25. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

DAV Interesiert mich nich bin stolzes Mitglied im VDSF


----------



## langerLulatsch (26. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

Macht Casting denn Spaß?! |kopfkrat


----------



## Brassenstipper (26. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

Richtig ! wenn du vdsf mitglied bist dann dürftest du kein Vergleichsangeln betreiben ... dieses wird vom vdsf nicht unterstützt! auch die setzkescher benutzung wird vom vdsf nicht toleriert ( siehe mitteilungsheft des vdsf ) also ein völlig Stipp- feindlicher Verband !

Wer intensiv stippen will in Deutschland kommt um den DAV nicht herum!


----------



## DerStipper (26. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

och dat geht schon
und im Fließgewässer wo ich anglele darf man eh keine Stezkescher benutzen


----------



## langerLulatsch (28. November 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

@DerStipper
Hm, ist so nicht ganz richtig, zumindest nicht bei uns in Hessen!
Dort heißt es lediglich, dass der Setzkescher in Gewässern mit Wellenschlag verboten ist! Was ja aber nicht unbedingt an Fließgewässern der Fall sein muß! Gibt ja auch genug, an denen kein Schiffsverkehr ist!


----------



## Angler505 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

*Hallo,*
mich schreckt im Moment noch die Tatsache das Sensas sich bisher für keinen festen Rutenbauer entschieden hat. Denn soviel wie mir bekannt ist haben die meisten Firmen gleich ob Browning, Tubertini, Maver u.s.w. einen festen Rutenbauer der in dem Jahr dann alle Ruten ( Teuer bis Hobby ) liefert.
Sensas läßt soviel ich weiß bei Reglas, Italica, Triana und in Fern Ost produzieren.
Mit solchen Sachen habe ich vor Jahren bei DAM mein Waterloo erlebt.

Aber wie bereits bemerkt viele Firmen haben hübsche Ruten im Programm.
Wohl dürfte der Markt nach meiner Meinung im Segment bis 1000EUR ein wenig besser sich aufstellen wenn die Jungs aus Fern-Ost hier mehr Fuss fassen.
Ein Beispiel sieh dir einmal die K701 von Colmic an das ist eine solche Fern Ost Rute die den hiesigen Ansprüchen entspricht.

Zum Thema ohne Gummizug kann ich nur eines sagen, sei sehr vorsichtig den eine normle Pole kann das nihct auch Dauer ab.
Es gibt wohl Modelle wie die 2005 von Fly ( Italica ) die zum Fang von Meeräschen entwickelt wurde die können das dann, doch die Rute mit Gummi gefischt kann dann auch zweistellige Barben.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Brassenwilli (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*



			
				Angler505 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo,*
> ..... Denn soviel wie mir bekannt ist haben die meisten Firmen gleich ob Browning, Tubertini, Maver u.s.w. einen festen Rutenbauer der in dem Jahr dann alle Ruten ( Teuer bis Hobby ) liefert.
> Sensas läßt soviel ich weiß bei Reglas, Italica, Triana und in Fern Ost produzieren......
> mfg
> Friedel



Friedel / Angler505
da muß ich Dich leider enttäuschen denn auch die von Dir genannten Hersteller lassen ihr komplettes Programm nicht bei einem Hersteller fertigen sondern greifen auch auf Lieferanten aus Fernost zurück.
Bei MAVER kommt noch hinzu, dass die sowohl in Italien als auch in England eine Fertigungsstätte haben was bei der Ersatzteilversorgung das eine oder andere Mal zu Problemen geführt hat.
SENSAS wollte doch das Rad nicht neu erfinden als sie auch Ruten in das Programm aufgenommen haben. Wieso dann nicht die gleichen Lieferanten nutzen, spart doch die nicht unerheblichen Entwicklungskosten und sorgt letztendlich für eine höhere Produktion der Grundmodelle beim jeweiligen Hersteller. Dieses kommt doch durch bezahlbare Preise auch uns Anglern zu Gute.  
In diesem Sinne


----------



## Angler505 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sensas Kopfruten*

*Hallo Brassenwilli,*
ich glaube da muß ich dann etwas klar stellen.

Gleichgültig welche Vertriebsfirma, alle lassen die Billigruten in Fernost bauen.
Da entscheiden sich die Firmen nur in dem Punkt das die einen zum Beispiel die Rutenklasse bis 200 und die andern auch die 500er Ruten dort bauen lassen.



Maver läßt diese Ruten wie Milo,Colmic,ABU, Browning im Moment bei Reglass bauen.
Die Mosella, Fly und Tubertini kommen zur Zeit von Italica.

u.s.w.

Maver hat aber leider für den Englandmarkt und den Festlandbereich zwei unterschiedliche Programme an Ruten ( zum Teil mit identischen Namen ) was dann erheblich stört.

In aller Regel kann man davon ausgehen das Ruten ab zirka 500-700EUR empf. VK. dann von einer Italo Firma kommen.

Ich habe leidlich die Erfahrunge gesammelt das gleichgültig bei welcher Firma auch immer die Ersatzteilbeschaffung ein Akt ohne gleichen ist, wenn die Rute eine Zeit lang aus dem aktuellen Programm ist.
Selbst bei Triana die Produzent und Vertriebsfirma sind gehen da schnell die Lichter aus. Obwohl diese eine 10 Jahre liefergarantie abgeben.

Akuelle E- Teile sind bei den meisten recht zügig zu bekommen.

DAM hatte vor Jahren einmal ein  ähnliches Konzept gefahren gleichfalls DAIWA,
beide sind richtig auf die Schnau... gefallen.
Ich finde es gut wenn jemand die Sache geregelt bekommt doch meine Erfahrungen lassen mich doch erheblich zweifeln.

Drum sage auch jetzt erst einmal abwarten und schauen wie sich die Sache entwickelt.

Nicht jeder ist in der Lage eine Pole alle Jahre neu zu kaufen.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## f-dutch (Dienstag um 18:31)

Suchanzeigen nur über Anglerboard-Kleinanzeigen und diese werden auch erst ab 25 Beiträge freigeschaltet.  geändert Mod


----------



## deleo (Vor 59 Minuten)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der 254 parallel?
Überlege mir die zuzulegen. 
Zielfische sind Rotaugen, ukelei, güstern und Brassen - Schleien sind möglich.
Gefischt wird bei uns je nach Strecke meist auf 11 oder 13m. Bei wenig strömung.

Hab online kaum Erfahrungsberichte gefunden, einzig den Testbericht von Maik Fiebig der klar für die Rute spricht.

In dem Preissegment habe ich von anderen Herstellern kein vergleichbares Paket gefunden.


----------

